# Aging a Bear



## Ruger SC (Nov 21, 2016)

How do you find out the age of a harvested bear?  I know the DNR pulls a tooth when you check the bear in.  Will the DNR mail you any info or who would you need to contact to get this info?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hawkeye41 (Jan 22, 2017)

Call dnr office about 6 months after you killed your bear  talk to bear biologist give him your tag number he will tell you age if female how many cubs she has had every thing.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 13, 2017)

I was told they would mail the info. They lied


----------



## CornStalker (Apr 5, 2017)

Ruger, sorry for late post, but I'm just now seeing this. I spoke with a DNR employee in Gainesville recently. They send all the bear teeth to a lab in Montana (for cementum aging) after the season. They won't get the results back until July. At which time, you have to call them to get your specific harvest information.


----------

